# Help me choose between these



## masterbbq (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimber CDP II
Kimber Ultra Carry II
Springfield EMP
Springfield Compact Mil-Spec (if I can find one)
Para Warthog
Colt Defender

Obviously I'm in the market for a compact 1911 .45 

Let me know what you think of my narrowing down so far. Did I leave anything out? What would choose out of the list?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well lets see if it were me #1 Colt Defender, #2 Springfield EMP, #3 Para Warthog. Good luck.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ya left out the Kimber eclipse Ultra:mrgreen: 
I vote for it cuz I have one and after about 300 rds(breakin) it hasnt missed a beat with WWB or the flying ashtrays I get called hollow points.:smt033


----------



## drifter44 (Feb 16, 2007)

I would go with a S&W 1911PD if you like commander size,Springfield is great,I wouldn't buy Colt again. The Sprigfield EMP is really great if you want 9mm,Any Kimber is flawless also.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*S&W..Yea...*



drifter44 said:


> I would go with a S&W 1911PD if you like commander size,Springfield is great,I wouldn't buy Colt again. The Sprigfield EMP is really great if you want 9mm,Any Kimber is flawless also.


 You didn't list S&W but I am with Drifter44 on the PD scandium Commander cause I got one.







:smt083


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd go for the CDP....nice carry guns.


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

masterbbq said:


> Kimber CDP II
> Kimber Ultra Carry II
> Springfield EMP
> Springfield Compact Mil-Spec (if I can find one)
> ...


Would you consider the S&W 457? It's not a 1911 but I have one & it shoots & carries just fine...


----------

